# Lyft is also stealing your money.



## Jimbomb (Jun 3, 2016)

Accepted a ping 6.7 miles away at 12:05. 
Half of the way is 30/25mph zone. 
3 minutes to pickup - at 12:17 pax cancels.

No cancellation fee.

Per lyft I was more than 5 min over ETA which was* 5 minutes* for* 6.7 miles.*

Which would require me to go 80MPH all the way.

Crooks

No help from support - said they don't take in account speed limits or traffic condition.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Lyft cancellation policy sucks on so many levels!
They basically deny all cancellation fees when pax cancel whether you are on time or not!


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Jimbomb said:


> Accepted a ping 6.7 miles away at 12:05.
> Half of the way is 30/25mph zone.
> 3 minutes to pickup - at 12:17 pax cancels.
> 
> ...


Lesson to you to do not accept pings that far away 5-8 min tops


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

With Lyft cancellation fee, you have to fight for it as support will try to make up anything they can think off to not pay you. I fought and won 8 of 10 cancellation fees they denied at first.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I've said many times that Lyft's "time to passenger pickup" estimate is intentionally skewed against the driver and misleading to the passengers. *1.)* It prevents you from receiving your cancellation fee most of the time. And *2.)* It gives the passenger false hope that you're only 8 minutes away, when in actuality, you're 12 to 15 minutes away.

Unfortunately, when you arrive behind schedule, passengers are more pissed at the driver, than they are at Lyft. Therefore, I always explain to ALL passengers, not just the ones where I arrived later than Lyft's estimate, that Lyft's arrival time estimation is too optimistic. Some figure out the reason for this optimistic estimate on their own. I "educate" the others.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

autofill said:


> With Lyft cancellation fee, you have to fight for it as support will try to make up anything they can think off to not pay you. I fought and won 8 of 10 cancellation fees they denied at first.


Lyft used to pay the cancellation fee after I contact support. But no more, now they tell all kinds of lies to deny the fee.
So I switch to uber.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

This is why I always take a screenshot of Lyfts estimate and the GPS estimate. Using these together I have been able to achieve a 100% payment on all cancellations.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Beur said:


> This is why I always take a screenshot of Lyfts estimate and the GPS estimate. Using these together I have been able to achieve a 100% payment on all cancellations.


It's not worth the effort. 
Not only the cancellation fees. Lyft is becoming worse and worse on so many aspects!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Never had a problem getting paid a missed cancelation. Computers aren't infallible, there are going to be errors. Maybe support associate was dumb. Try escalating.


----------

